# Some K25 images from '83 converted to b&w



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2016)

Dug deep into my archives to find some Kodachrome 25 shots from 1983 of the Wilson Arch in Utah.

Taken with a Pentax MESuper and either a 17mm fisheye SMC or 20mm über-side SMC.

Scanned with a Plustek OptiScan 8200i and converted to b&w with Nik Silver Efex Pro 2.


































Comments welcome!


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 12, 2016)

WOW!  What a turnaround.  Nice work indeed.


----------



## timor (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool, man ! Not all of the ideas of presentation is to my taste (the last one), but nevertheless great work !


----------



## Watchful (Apr 13, 2016)

The blown out highlights in 2a don't really work for me. And I agree with the white vignette comment already made.
Nice originals though.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 13, 2016)

I thought the top pictures are the edits?  I thought the sepia toned are originals.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 13, 2016)

The composition on #2 is beautiful -- overall, I agree with the above posters that I like the monochrome vs. duotone takes.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 13, 2016)

#2 favorite!


----------



## Tim Tucker (Apr 13, 2016)

Number 2. But mind the halos inside the arch.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldurham (Apr 14, 2016)

You might want to explore scanning these chromes at a super high resolution (2,500 dpi or higher) then learning to use luminosity masks to unblock the blacks and give some definition to the highlights. You might try contacting Jon Cone at Ink Jet Press for scanning information as he is the consummate master of the scanned negative.

Also, in Photoshop stay with and RGB format at 16 bit and not a grayscale at 8 bit for editing.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 14, 2016)

sRGB not RGB.


----------



## bulldurham (Apr 14, 2016)

There is more than one form of RGB - but for your viewing pleasure - RGB  16bit


----------



## Watchful (Apr 14, 2016)

I personally prefer sRGB to adobe rgb due to printing my own prints.
YMMV.


----------



## bulldurham (Apr 14, 2016)

That's fine but the assumption that it was sRGB and shouldn't be RGB was based on preference rather than actual. I find that I have far fewer issues with outside printers when using RGB over the other and on my laptop, I use Profoto with even less issues.


----------

